# Duck call over the weekend



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Well thought I would post a couple of the calls I did this weekend. Following Andrews post kinda takes the wind out of your sails. His work is top notch at the least.
The first picture is a group picture .




This call is made from @Kevin fabulous FBE with Bloodwood accents

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow! Who said brown and red doesn't match? That's gorgeous. Andrew is a gifted call maker to put it mildly but don't sell yourself short Rodney. Those could sit right beside his and I bet he would agree. Very well done -- and I love the cookie holding them up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

This Black Oak burl call is made from wood I got from @DavidDobbs and stabilized by @NYWoodturner . This burl is going everywhere in this call. Really nice wood.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

This call is made from Crosscut Osage I got from @dbroswoods and the cats-eye is remarkable. The accent is Gaboon Ebony. All the Osage I have got from Mark is top notch!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

Gorgeous work, Rodney! Your finishes are looking great!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow! Some beautiful calls and a amazing finish!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow Rodney that turned out very nice.
I had not tried to stabilize any of it. I may have to put some in the kiln.
I have some blue juice left.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 3, 2014)

Great work Rodney! Never sell yourself short man! 

Andrew


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

@DavidDobbs here is the 2 blanks you sent me the last time. The first turned out Orange and I think it is Spalted Maple





The other I think is Ambrosia Maple that has a disappearing Green tint to it. When you tilt it back and forth the green almost disappears.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

@Kevin " I love the cookie holding them up. " Yes Sir that would be the famous @davduckman2010 famous cookies or at least one of them.


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Great looking calls Rodney the finish is great on them!!!

Mark


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 3, 2014)

The one is maple but the green may be sycamore. Send me a email pic when you get a chance.
Sorry I didn't label them. I just hate shipping air. I am sure I was just grabbing what ever would fit
......lol

Dave


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 4, 2014)

Those are Great looking calls Rodney! 
David


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2014)

That blood wood on the fbe is outstanding!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 4, 2014)

wow Rodney those are all beutys brother great finnish on all of them . love that burl and fbe is a stunner -outstanding work those wont last long at a show


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2014)

Exceptional work Rodney  That oak burl turned out amazing. I agree that the bloodwood and FBE are a really nice pairing.


----------

